
Analysis of some of The Shadow Brokers speech patterns - voctor
https://twitter.com/hexadecim8/status/1075376106033827840
======
voctor
Unrolled version:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1075376106033827840.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1075376106033827840.html)

